# How to handle crown molding transition to kitchen cabinets



## TrapperL (Jul 23, 2011)

Inside corner, no big deal. I've used as large as a 4x4 maybe 12" long or shorter that we run a bead somewhere in the middle and an OGee at the bottom to give it some character. Adjust the size block (3x3, 2x2,etc) to the crown size. Nail the block in the corner and run the crown to it. It's a lot simpler than it sounds and looks right. Mark the block with the crown first so the crown butts against solid wood and not in the milling. You can stain or paint the block to match one side.
Outside corner we've always planned never to have the situation. Might want to rethink the way you're going to run it. May consider using wood colored crown throughout.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

While you can theoretically join two different colors of the same crown molding on an outside corner, you should never join two different sizes or profiles that way. It will look ill conceived.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

Mystic,
Hard to say without seeing pics. The only thing I was thinking was to stop each crown just short of the outside corner and return each crown into the wall. Probably be a lot less attention-drawing than some kind of outside corner piece.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

I have seen where you can purchase an outside corner and inside corners premade in the "plastic" type of trim available at the big box stores. What about using those, to which you could butt your existing and or new trim from the kitchen into those pieces. Paint them the color of your painted trim, or do something interesting, gold plate them or get creative?????


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

Sounds like terminating the crown at the transition to the kitchen might be the best option like is suggested in this thread. I think I can do that in my layout and have it look good without hitting the cabinet trim. I can terminate the one side (flat wall-no corner) where the island separates the kitchen from the dining room and on the other side there's an outside corner.

http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/crown-molding-termination-tile-12235/


----------



## mystic_cobra (Apr 18, 2011)

Found another thread discussing the topic...

http://www.contractortalk.com/f13/joining-2-different-crown-moldings-45230/


----------

